# The R, U', x 63 challenge



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

Well basically you just post what time you can get doing R, U', until its solved (63 times)


----------



## nccube (Oct 2, 2010)

18.39
EDIT: Just got a 17.43


----------



## gyc6001 (Oct 2, 2010)

15.86


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

damn! everyones beaing me at my own thread
24.09 i need a better cube


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 2, 2010)

15.76 OH. That's tiring.


----------



## flan (Oct 2, 2010)

18.27


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 2, 2010)

18.5


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>


 
thom u wish it was you


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 2, 2010)

17.46 but gave up on the end (still did it)
EDit: 16,97
EDIT 2 16.52
Edit 3 16.4 comon sub 16!!!
yay 15.84 me need sub philip with 2h 
ha 15.25


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

just got 24.09 again
EDIT: 24.03
EDIT 2: 23.84 on a dead Diansheng
EDIT 3: 23.65


----------



## Dene (Oct 3, 2010)

owow what a totally original thread I have never seen this before.



Alcuber said:


> damn! everyones beaing me at my own thread
> 24.09 i need a better cube


 
Perhaps it's because you kinda suck. No offence or anything.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ7kyqSYSAM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kbJzknH7Lo&feature=related
god, syuhei and breandan are monsters


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ7kyqSYSAM





Kirjava said:


>


 
lol


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> owow what a totally original thread I have never seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's because you kinda suck. No offence or anything.


I'm not offended i do suck and so does my type f
i ordered a guhong so opefully it will arrive soon


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 3, 2010)

33.xx im really bad and my fingers hurt now


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> 33.xx im really bad and my fingers hurt now


 
Sucks to be you, I hate getting sore fingers.
I couldn't do it  
How do you not overshoot/undershoot and lock up?

Also, Oprah, I love your signature, seems I am a real man 

EDIT: with some practice, it stopped overshooting  24.69


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 3, 2010)

16.48


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 3, 2010)

19.89 with lots of lock-ups


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 3, 2010)

24.33, I must practise this.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 3, 2010)

lol I got 12.4 with a crappy C II


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 3, 2010)

1st try 20.39, 2nd try 17.98, that gets repetitive.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Oct 3, 2010)

It's kind of weird that on a megaminx, (R U) and (R U') are both *63
On a 3x3x3, (R U) is *105


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 3, 2010)

2H: 30.33
OH: 33.75

I'm so slow, I'm so much faster when the moves alternate.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 3, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> It's kind of weird that on a megaminx, (R U) and (R U') are both *63
> On a 3x3x3, (R U) is *105


 
>_>


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2010)

16.85 2h, 28.78 OH.
I've done better.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 3, 2010)

18.95. I don't feel like trying to get better.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 3, 2010)

11.66 on the sim


----------



## riffz (Oct 4, 2010)

15.25


----------



## QCcuber4 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kirjava said:


>



LMAO!!!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> 11.66 on the sim


 
I stackmatted a 10.67 (and a 10.50 with an extra R move). But of course sim doesn't count. Also got a *19.89* on (RU)105 with one hand (on the sim), that's a 10.6 keys/sec trill. Wonder if anyone can beat that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2010)

15.78 1st try with cold hands.
GuHong FTW.


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2010)

24.18 OH. Man I turn slow OH


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2010)

2 characters


----------



## Enter (Oct 4, 2010)

my old OH video 20.51
need to make a new one! My best single is 17.40 OH


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2010)

The best I could get just then was 20.61, but my best ever is 17.61. Underneath my fingernail is now bleeding because there is a sticker chip stabbed into it.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't normally do it as I often make a wrong turn, if I don't make a mistake around 15.


----------

